# TTC after multiple losses



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies 

I am going to be ttc again after suffering three first tri losses. Feeling very nervous and dreading the whole ttc process as it's just not fun anymore. 

I have had my testing come back and all is clear :thumbup:. Me and DH want to give it one more shot before spending out a fortune on private testing. Praying it doesn't take forever to fall again this time. If it's going to be a non viable pregnancy again, I would rather I knew sooner, rather than trying for months on end to then find out (if that makes sense). 

Anyone else in the same boat!? X


----------



## LouOscar01

I fall pregnant easily (with the help of Clomid) but struggling to cope with the worry and fear that accompanys every day. How anyone gets to 12 weeks I don't know! Really hope you get pregnant easily and that it stays.

All my tests have come back to show nothing wrong. Even the links between PCOS and miscarriage I don't seem to have those problems. My testosterone and progesterone are fine, LH hormone is already corrected by Clomid. So I'm wondering if I've just been unlucky or that my diet has improved my PCOS symptoms.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Trying I'm glad to see that you're going to try again. I was in your August group and I just wanted to give you my support because I also suffered 3 first trimester losses in a row before I ended up pregnant with the baby I'm carrying now. I did all the testing before becoming pregnant again and all came back normal.

I was so frustrated I practically yelled at my doctor, asking her why this was happening. She told me that I have a "conductive uterus". She explained that not all eggs are good quality for making babies. In most people, these eggs are naturally rejected, even if fertilized and simply don't implant. In others, like me, the uterus accepts all eggs, whether good or bad. When these "bad eggs" stop developing normally, you miscarry.

It really sucks that this happens but it explains a lot. After my third miscarriage, my body must have finally realized that not all my eggs were good, and finally began automatically rejecting the bad ones because it took me 6 months to get pregnant with this baby whereas it usually only took me 1 or 2 cycles at most.

I'm not sure if they're available in the UK but in the US they actually just started making test strips similar to opk test strips that tell you if your egg quality is good or bad each cycle. Here is the link: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/fshfetest.html

I wish you all the luck in the world and lots of baby dust! TTC really is a frustrating time...


----------



## Trying4first1

LouOscar01 said:


> I fall pregnant easily (with the help of Clomid) but struggling to cope with the worry and fear that accompanys every day. How anyone gets to 12 weeks I don't know! Really hope you get pregnant easily and that it stays.
> 
> All my tests have come back to show nothing wrong. Even the links between PCOS and miscarriage I don't seem to have those problems. My testosterone and progesterone are fine, LH hormone is already corrected by Clomid. So I'm wondering if I've just been unlucky or that my diet has improved my PCOS symptoms.

Hi LouOscar. 
I got pregnant very quickly the first row times but third took ages. Like you I also wonder how anyone gets through the first tri. Seems impossible. I just can't imagine ever getting there. I completely understand how you are feeling right now. Praying this is a sticky bean for you! 

It's so frustrating isn't it when all tests come back as normal. You kind of wish there was something that could be fixed so you know what the issue is. 
Maybe your diet has helped your PCOS which is fab! :thumbup: 
I guess it's just taking things a day at a time. That's what I did last time. I didn't look ahead too much and was greatful for each week I made without any issues. My last loss was still a shock as I was so sick and I never eha that before. Was so convinced all would be ok. 
Hopefully next time things will work out. 
Praying you now get your rainbow! :)


----------



## Trying4first1

lilmisscaviar said:


> Trying I'm glad to see that you're going to try again. I was in your August group and I just wanted to give you my support because I also suffered 3 first trimester losses in a row before I ended up pregnant with the baby I'm carrying now. I did all the testing before becoming pregnant again and all came back normal.
> 
> I was so frustrated I practically yelled at my doctor, asking her why this was happening. She told me that I have a "conductive uterus". She explained that not all eggs are good quality for making babies. In most people, these eggs are naturally rejected, even if fertilized and simply don't implant. In others, like me, the uterus accepts all eggs, whether good or bad. When these "bad eggs" stop developing normally, you miscarry.
> 
> It really sucks that this happens but it explains a lot. After my third miscarriage, my body must have finally realized that not all my eggs were good, and finally began automatically rejecting the bad ones because it took me 6 months to get pregnant with this baby whereas it usually only took me 1 or 2 cycles at most.
> 
> I'm not sure if they're available in the UK but in the US they actually just started making test strips similar to opk test strips that tell you if your egg quality is good or bad each cycle. Here is the link: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/fshfetest.html
> 
> I wish you all the luck in the world and lots of baby dust! TTC really is a frustrating time...

Hi lilmisscaviar :hi: 
I remember you from the thread and glad all is going well! Really hope everyone else was ok and I was the only loss on that thread. 
Thank you for your message. It's great to know that pregnancy can go well even after multiple losses. 
I have heard about the women's uterus accepting the bad eggs when they shouldn't even be able to implant. I wonder if this is the case for me? I fell pregnant quickly the first 2 times (4 and 3 months) however the last time took 9 but I still miscarried, but maybe that one was a sporadic cause? 
It is all so frustrating as everything looks perfect. Maybe it has been bad luck? I feel like it will happen again but we need to try otherwise we will never know. Also we have no children so we can't give up that easily. I will keep trying no matter how much it breaks out hearts each time. The pain will be worth it. If we get a rainbow &#128522; 
Thank you for Letting me know about those tests. I will see if they are here in the UK. Hoepfully they are. 
Me and DH were going to try again next cycle. I havnt ovulated yet so thinking maybe this cycle? I had my hysteroscopy on Monday and the lady said that I could have sex in just a few days! But I am still spotting from the procedure :( not sure what to do. I'm tempted to BD on Friday spotting or not. 
I am on CD 14 with no positive OPK but got some EWCM today. I will prob ovulate later as is is only my second cycle post MC. I just want to get back on the wagon now as need to know the outcome either way.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Trying! We are a couple of the miscarriage threads together. I have had 6 losses this last year and have been told that I too have a "non-discriminating" uterus. We get pregnant even when it doesn't seem possible but haven't made it past 12 weeks since my dd. I am working with a ND, getting Accupuncture 2x/week and take 7 different supplements and have cut out gluten and dairy. My frustration is through the roof as I feel like I get my hopes up every time and my dreams are ripped away with every miscarriage. 
I'm supposed to be wtt until end of April but I don't want to miss out on a good egg. I feel a little torn as to what I should be doing. 
My fx'd that your rainbow comes soon!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ready! :hi: 
So sorry you are also going through this. It is so frustrating and each loss makes you lose that little bit more hope. 6 miscarriages in a year is a lot, so maybe it is your body accepting the bad quality eggs after all? I wonder if this is our problem. I guess we are averagely fertile, I lost 3 in the space of 17 months. I have heard of acupuncture but no one has mentioned to me about a change in diet. How does that help? Also which supplements do you take? 
I take omega 3 and D3 and folic acid (pregnacare) I stopped the omega and d3 last time when I got my BFP. Next time I will carry on taking to see if that makes a difference. Also will try baby asprin even though my tests were clear as it may help. I just feel like I need to try something new. 
I hate that torn feeling. The doctor who did my procedure just said to wait a few days before having intercourse when I asked. So maybe this weekend will be fine if I don't ovulate before then. Are you waiting for your first cycle post MC? 
I hope you get your rainbow soon too :flower:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Trying-Accupuncture has so many benefits. I am using it to lessen the inflammation in my body along with the diet changes. So many of our health issues these days are do to inflammation (diet-processed, high sugar, dairy, gluten) which causes a mAjor inbalance in our bodies. A Paleo diet seems to decrease this as does the Accupuncture. I believe this to be one of my problems as does my naturopath. Symptoms I had/have heartburn/acid reflux, back and joint pain, fatigue, extreme cold, sluggish bowels, headaches, nausea. When I follow the Paleo diet I have none of these. 
The supplements I take are: Vit d3, Vit c(immune boosting), multi prenatal, probiotic(gut health), omega 3, collagen(cell building to ensure nutrient rich womb), coq10(improve egg quality), nourish the essence (blood building traditional Chinese medicine botanical), holy basil (adrenal support). My ND created this due to my symptoms. 
A great site I recommend for any that connect with traditional Chinese medicine (I'm not too pro conventional as I don't think they get to the root of the problem) www.makingbabiesprogram.com. There is a questionnaire that determines your type and supplement/diet/exercise or not to do. 
As for waiting I'm conflicted. My body does really need a break from being pregnant but what if the cycles I mess have good eggs? We did have another slip up but I don't think I have ovulated yet so may be ok.


----------



## Carybear

Hi... I'm so sorry for your losses. I had a loss at 6 weeks and another at 9 weeks. It took us 2 1/2 years for the first pregnancy and 2 1/2 years for the second one. It's been almost ten months since the last mc. Dh and I really want children but we are just trying without all the temping. Our insurance will not pay for anything so testing, IVF, etc. Is out for us


----------



## LouOscar01

Carybear, I can't imagine having to TTC for that long just to miscarry xxxx Fingers crossed for next time


----------



## Trying4first1

ReadynWaiting said:


> Trying-Accupuncture has so many benefits. I am using it to lessen the inflammation in my body along with the diet changes. So many of our health issues these days are do to inflammation (diet-processed, high sugar, dairy, gluten) which causes a mAjor inbalance in our bodies. A Paleo diet seems to decrease this as does the Accupuncture. I believe this to be one of my problems as does my naturopath. Symptoms I had/have heartburn/acid reflux, back and joint pain, fatigue, extreme cold, sluggish bowels, headaches, nausea. When I follow the Paleo diet I have none of these.
> The supplements I take are: Vit d3, Vit c(immune boosting), multi prenatal, probiotic(gut health), omega 3, collagen(cell building to ensure nutrient rich womb), coq10(improve egg quality), nourish the essence (blood building traditional Chinese medicine botanical), holy basil (adrenal support). My ND created this due to my symptoms.
> A great site I recommend for any that connect with traditional Chinese medicine (I'm not too pro conventional as I don't think they get to the root of the problem) www.makingbabiesprogram.com. There is a questionnaire that determines your type and supplement/diet/exercise or not to do.
> As for waiting I'm conflicted. My body does really need a break from being pregnant but what if the cycles I mess have good eggs? We did have another slip up but I don't think I have ovulated yet so may be ok.

Hi ready 
Thank you so much for all of the information &#128522; I have heard so much about acupuncture but have never tried it. I am very sceptical about it so I don't think it would work for me. Although I know it has helped other ladies. 
I take a couple of the vitimins you have suggested but I would like to try and boost my egg quality as maybe I have bad eggs? I am only 30 but I didn't start my periods very young. 
I had unprotected sex on Friday night and got a blazing positive OPK yesterday on CD 17. In guessing this will be a longer cycle. So we BD again yesterday and thought what the hell! It took a while to conceive last time so may as well start trying. 
I won't get my hopes up as I know that it is unlikely that we will conceive so soon after a D&C, just thought be good to get back into the swing of trying again. So a practice run :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Carybear said:


> Hi... I'm so sorry for your losses. I had a loss at 6 weeks and another at 9 weeks. It took us 2 1/2 years for the first pregnancy and 2 1/2 years for the second one. It's been almost ten months since the last mc. Dh and I really want children but we are just trying without all the temping. Our insurance will not pay for anything so testing, IVF, etc. Is out for us

Hi Cary

So sorry to hear about your losses. How heartbreaking especially after trying for all of that time X 
I don't blame you for not temping. I am not doing it this time round as it stressed me out so much last time that I have it up. I am just using OPKs. Last time I fell pregnant I was just using OPks, so all the temperature taking was not nessassary. 
If you don't mind me asking, are your cycles regular?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Trying-2 supplements that keep popping up for egg quality are royal jelly and coq10.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you ready :flower: 
I feel like I need to start taking somehing new


----------



## Trying4first1

Well I am not convinced that I have ovulated this month :wacko: 
I usually got sore BBs 3 days after and I have nothing what so ever. Thing is I don't temp and I don't want to as I have found it too stressful. But I know it's the only way to confirm ovulation as OPks just indicate an LH surge. Guess will have to see how things go for a while and wait for my cycles to sort themselves out


----------



## ReadynWaiting

My naturopath wants me to start temping again but it really makes me feel each day drag by. I don't think I have been ovulating when I "should" be either but I haven't had a full cycle not post miscarriage in over a year. 
I'm sure our bodies are out of whack following multiple losses. 
Have you decided on what you want to take or do to get ready for the next pregnancy?


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ready 
Oh it sure does with temping. Plus I find that it disturbs my sleep as I have in my mind all night that I must not forget. So I don't think mine are ever that accurate. 
I think the body must need time. Being pregnant one minute and then not the next all the time must confuse things in there! 

I am taking omega 3 and D3 and will carry on with a BFP. I will run and out get a low dose asprin as soon as I get a BFP too. Also thinking of using the Royal jelly for egg quality. I'm going to town next week so will see what I can find &#128522; I just feel like I'm being left to get on with things. Having all the tests has provided no help what so ever. It's so frustrating &#128533;


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That is exactly how I felt. After 6 losses not one dr or specialist followed up or was proactive about testing. The specialist only wanted to test egg quality and sperm which to me is only scraping the surface. I sought out my own care which led me to the naturopath. Their belief is to get to the root of the problem and fix you from the inside out. It is costing me a lot out of pocket but I feel like I'm on the right path if anything to be my healthiest self.


----------



## Trying4first1

It's awful isn't it how it just isn't taken seriously. I havnt even had my egg quality tested as they wouldn't do it &#128533;
I think you do need to get to the root of the problem. Me and DH are looking at a clinic this week. Be interesting to see what they offer


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi ladies, I've now had four 1st trimester losses - we've been trying for over 6 years in total now and have nothing to show for it.

Since mc 4 in Nov '15, AF has bee playing up too! Took forever to turn up after mc and now is AWOL again!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wannabe-I'm so sorry for your losses and struggle. It's just so heartbreaking and frustrating. I see you suffer from pcos and hypothuroidism. What kind of treatment plan do you have?
Trying-GL with the clinic. I hope they can offer you some real help!
I am just waiting for af and then think we may give ttc a go this month. I'm feeling really positive with the past 3 months and everything I have been doing (diet changes, supplements, Accupuncture,etc) plus this is the most fertile time of the year. Everything is starting to grow again, weather is warming up. It just feels right!


----------



## wannabemummyb

ReadynWaiting said:


> Wannabe-I'm so sorry for your losses and struggle. It's just so heartbreaking and frustrating. I see you suffer from pcos and hypothuroidism. What kind of treatment plan do you have?
> Trying-GL with the clinic. I hope they can offer you some real help!
> I am just waiting for af and then think we may give ttc a go this month. I'm feeling really positive with the past 3 months and everything I have been doing (diet changes, supplements, Accupuncture,etc) plus this is the most fertile time of the year. Everything is starting to grow again, weather is warming up. It just feels right!

Thank you - on metformin for PCOS and Levothyroxine for the thyroid. When I had a scan after mc 4 they said that the PCOS was really mild now - which is good news.

The NHS won't do anything fr me until I lose weight but equally won't help me lose weight! Catch 22


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's frustrating! I have found eating Paleo has made a big difference for me. You don't have to track calories and fat just focus on eating whole foods. There are tons of cookbooks and recipes online. If you are on Pinterest there are all kinds of different ideas.


----------



## Carybear

Sorry it took me so long to get back... 

Trying, yes my cycles are regular. Most of the time they are 30 days like clockwork. Occasionally I will have a cycle where I am 4-5 days late but then will quickly return to 30 days the next month.

I'm 40 now but started trying when we got married 6 years ago...

Wanna I understand the six years and nothing to show for it.

The last mc was a blighted ovum. I mc at 9 weeks. I have never felt so much pain! I had been losing clots for about a week from a closed cervix! When I got to the ER I was having contractions. I no longer had a placenta the sac was in my cervix.

It took 6 weeks to go from 12000 HCG to 2. I have never had so many internal ultrasounds!

I was diagnosed with graves a long time ago, but my thyroid has been normal for about 3 1/2 years without medication. My endo wants to test for PCOS, but I have no symptoms. But, if they hadn't of felt my thyroid I wouldn't have known that I had hyperthyroid as I had no symptoms!

SO, we wait... I get loads of EWCM every month so I just time it around then...

It will be 6 years trying in July!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Cary- sorry that you are going through all of this! I hope your rainbow comes soon.


----------



## Trying4first1

wannabemummyb said:


> Hi ladies, I've now had four 1st trimester losses - we've been trying for over 6 years in total now and have nothing to show for it.
> 
> Since mc 4 in Nov '15, AF has bee playing up too! Took forever to turn up after mc and now is AWOL again!

Hi wannabemummy and welcome &#128522;

So sorry for your losses. I understand the frustration of recurrent miscarriage. Everyday I worry about the future but I try to remain positive otherwise it will just drive me bonkers. 
Have you had any testing? 
All mine came back clear so no idea where to go now. DH wants to try one more time before going private as it will cost so much.


----------



## Trying4first1

Carybear said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get back...
> 
> Trying, yes my cycles are regular. Most of the time they are 30 days like clockwork. Occasionally I will have a cycle where I am 4-5 days late but then will quickly return to 30 days the next month.
> 
> I'm 40 now but started trying when we got married 6 years ago...
> 
> Wanna I understand the six years and nothing to show for it.
> 
> The last mc was a blighted ovum. I mc at 9 weeks. I have never felt so much pain! I had been losing clots for about a week from a closed cervix! When I got to the ER I was having contractions. I no longer had a placenta the sac was in my cervix.
> 
> It took 6 weeks to go from 12000 HCG to 2. I have never had so many internal ultrasounds!
> 
> I was diagnosed with graves a long time ago, but my thyroid has been normal for about 3 1/2 years without medication. My endo wants to test for PCOS, but I have no symptoms. But, if they hadn't of felt my thyroid I wouldn't have known that I had hyperthyroid as I had no symptoms!
> 
> SO, we wait... I get loads of EWCM every month so I just time it around then...
> 
> It will be 6 years trying in July!

Hi Cary 
That's great that your cycles are regular and that your getting EWCM. 
Like you I have also had a BO with one of my losses. I had never heard of a BO but now I seem to hear of them a fair bit. 
Maybe getting tested for PCOS will at least rule it out. I have heard that some women don't get any symptoms which is strange. 
Let's hope this long ride in the TTC train ends soon :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

ReadynWaiting said:


> Wannabe-I'm so sorry for your losses and struggle. It's just so heartbreaking and frustrating. I see you suffer from pcos and hypothuroidism. What kind of treatment plan do you have?
> Trying-GL with the clinic. I hope they can offer you some real help!
> I am just waiting for af and then think we may give ttc a go this month. I'm feeling really positive with the past 3 months and everything I have been doing (diet changes, supplements, Accupuncture,etc) plus this is the most fertile time of the year. Everything is starting to grow again, weather is warming up. It just feels right!

Hi ready 
Thank you. Hoping we find it useful and get some information at least. Be good to see what is on offer. 
I love you PMA :thumbup: 
All of those things will have definatley put you in the best shape for ttc. Spring is also a great time. It makes us feel better and our mood will impact on our fertility. 
I can't wait for the summer now. After my last MC I went into depression and I really don't want to feel like that again. I can feel it creeping back in now, but I am determind to keep busy and to enjoy these lovely summer nights when they arrive &#128522;


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Trying-it is hard to stay positive all of the time especially when it seems everyone around you is pregnant. I just feel like now new growth is amongst us and so are our rainbows!


----------



## Trying4first1

I agree. It is so hard. I have a feeling that one of my friends is pregnant and she is hiding it from me. So that's going to be slightly awkward :wacko: feel so uncomfortable around pregnant women. I need to get over it. 
I will go for that &#128522; Spring means new life and in our case also new rainbows!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We just had 2 friends tell us over the past 2 weeks that they are pregnant. They are both on their 2nd baby while we have been trying for this one. I have had a couple of good cries to say the least. I don't think we need to get over it because our pain is real. Be gentle with yourself, feel what you need to and don't feel bad about it. 
If you need to rant, scream, cry I'm hear to listen &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Carybear

Trying4first1 said:


> Carybear said:
> 
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to get back...
> 
> Trying, yes my cycles are regular. Most of the time they are 30 days like clockwork. Occasionally I will have a cycle where I am 4-5 days late but then will quickly return to 30 days the next month.
> 
> I'm 40 now but started trying when we got married 6 years ago...
> 
> Wanna I understand the six years and nothing to show for it.
> 
> The last mc was a blighted ovum. I mc at 9 weeks. I have never felt so much pain! I had been losing clots for about a week from a closed cervix! When I got to the ER I was having contractions. I no longer had a placenta the sac was in my cervix.
> 
> It took 6 weeks to go from 12000 HCG to 2. I have never had so many internal ultrasounds!
> 
> I was diagnosed with graves a long time ago, but my thyroid has been normal for about 3 1/2 years without medication. My endo wants to test for PCOS, but I have no symptoms. But, if they hadn't of felt my thyroid I wouldn't have known that I had hyperthyroid as I had no symptoms!
> 
> SO, we wait... I get loads of EWCM every month so I just time it around then...
> 
> It will be 6 years trying in July!
> 
> Hi Cary
> That's great that your cycles are regular and that your getting EWCM.
> Like you I have also had a BO with one of my losses. I had never heard of a BO but now I seem to hear of them a fair bit.
> Maybe getting tested for PCOS will at least rule it out. I have heard that some women don't get any symptoms which is strange.
> Let's hope this long ride in the TTC train ends soon :flower:Click to expand...



Yes, they have always been regular. I'm so ready for this train to stop and I get off with a baby or two in my arms 

This cycle is very different. I was 5 days late when AF came. It was not nearly as heavy as it usually is and lasted only 3 days. The third day was not heavy at all. Today is CD5 and I had a thick yellowy discharge. Not sure what that is...


----------



## Trying4first1

ReadynWaiting said:


> We just had 2 friends tell us over the past 2 weeks that they are pregnant. They are both on their 2nd baby while we have been trying for this one. I have had a couple of good cries to say the least. I don't think we need to get over it because our pain is real. Be gentle with yourself, feel what you need to and don't feel bad about it.
> If you need to rant, scream, cry I'm hear to listen &#65533;&#65533;

Oh ready. That must have been so hard for you. It just doesn't seem fair at all. I would have had a good cry after too. 
Your right, I am being hard on myself. This pain is very real indeed and I need to except that my feelings are completely valid. 
Thank you I appreciate and same to you :flower: 
I went to the clinics his evening and can't say that I found out much as it was more geared towards IVF patients. I did ask some questions and the chap asked me when my last MC was. He then told me that after each MC it will take me longer the fall pregnant. WTH! I was so dumbstruck I didn't ask why. How can this be true? Yes it took us much longer last time but I found out I had cervicitus. Soon as that went I fell the following month. I wonder if he was using scare tactics?


----------



## Trying4first1

Carybear said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carybear said:
> 
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to get back...
> 
> Trying, yes my cycles are regular. Most of the time they are 30 days like clockwork. Occasionally I will have a cycle where I am 4-5 days late but then will quickly return to 30 days the next month.
> 
> I'm 40 now but started trying when we got married 6 years ago...
> 
> Wanna I understand the six years and nothing to show for it.
> 
> The last mc was a blighted ovum. I mc at 9 weeks. I have never felt so much pain! I had been losing clots for about a week from a closed cervix! When I got to the ER I was having contractions. I no longer had a placenta the sac was in my cervix.
> 
> It took 6 weeks to go from 12000 HCG to 2. I have never had so many internal ultrasounds!
> 
> I was diagnosed with graves a long time ago, but my thyroid has been normal for about 3 1/2 years without medication. My endo wants to test for PCOS, but I have no symptoms. But, if they hadn't of felt my thyroid I wouldn't have known that I had hyperthyroid as I had no symptoms!
> 
> SO, we wait... I get loads of EWCM every month so I just time it around then...
> 
> It will be 6 years trying in July!
> 
> Hi Cary
> That's great that your cycles are regular and that your getting EWCM.
> Like you I have also had a BO with one of my losses. I had never heard of a BO but now I seem to hear of them a fair bit.
> Maybe getting tested for PCOS will at least rule it out. I have heard that some women don't get any symptoms which is strange.
> Let's hope this long ride in the TTC train ends soon :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they have always been regular. I'm so ready for this train to stop and I get off with a baby or two in my arms
> 
> This cycle is very different. I was 5 days late when AF came. It was not nearly as heavy as it usually is and lasted only 3 days. The third day was not heavy at all. Today is CD5 and I had a thick yellowy discharge. Not sure what that is...Click to expand...

Oh Carybear that would be amazing &#128522; I would love even just one right now. Hopefully our stop will be soon. Had enough of this long ride now. 
I too have varying flows sometimes so I guess thats normal? Like some months it's so light and some months it last 3 days and others 5. Maybe it depends on how much lining needs shedding? 
Ohhhh no idea about the discharge? Have u had it before?


----------



## Carybear

Ready... So sorry for the announcements. Both my nephew's wife and my niece are expecting. I'm pretty sure my nephew's wife got pregnant on the honeymoon or shortly thereafter... Sigh!!!

Trying... I've Never had the discharge right after AF. I usually have it right before AF. I've had a little bit of cramping off and on too... But AF has been over for a couple of days. Today I noticed a tiny amount of EWCM... What??? on cd6??? Guess we will get busy and see what happens. 

I've been so exhausted lately. After only being up for a few hours I'm ready to go back to bed. I'm thinking to make a DR's appt and see if I'm low in B12 or something... 

My niece didn't send me an invitation to her baby shower. (I wouldn't have gone anyway as I live 14 hours away) BUT... It hurt a little. I've only ever showed excitement for her. I may have cried alone, but never where she could hear of it. I know that she feels bad because of my two MC's but I don't think she realizes how it hurts to be excluded too. I went ahead and bought a gift and a book for her anyway. I mean who doesn't love an excuse to buy adorable little baby girl clothes


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Trying-When I saw the specialist in Jan I left feeling disappointed and more convinced to direct my own care. I think a lot of those clinics go straight for the kill (drugs and Ivf) rather than getting to the root of the problem and fixing things. It's absolute bullshit that it takes longer to get of after each mc. I have been of 6 times in a year...no problem getting pregnant just staying of but I don't believe that has anything to do with the miscarriages. 
My decision to see a naturopath was driven by wanting my body to do things on its own. I believe once it's balanced I will sustain a pregnancy. I have 2 children and know my body is capable. I am older but I think that is only a small factor. 
Cary-I'm sorry your niece made the decision she did but goon on you for still getting the baby something. I'm sure her decision was based more on geography than anything. I wouldn't expect anyone to drive all day long for a shower.


----------



## Vicky_92

Was hoping I could join in. I've had three loses all around 6 weeks :(. I'm starting to come round with the idea of trying again. I had my appointment today with the results of the blood tests I had done regarding the losses. Which I'm kind of annoyed with but I know it's good news. On a good note they did say I could take aspirin with the next pregnancy. Anyone any advice about aspirin? The doctor was lovely and I feel a bit more confident about trying again. My period should have been yesterday but still not sign took a test but it was negative... Wasn't really trying this month but want to know where my period is flip sake. 

Trying4first1: I feel the same way I should be due next month but I'm not starting to TTC again and it just sucks. The only thing I have by my side is I get pregnant quickly. 

Louoscar: I'm wishing you the best of luck for a sticky bean. Sending you lots of positive thoughts. 

Lilmisscaviar: glad everything is going well for you :) 

Readynwaiting: hiya, I think I've bumped into you here before :). I'm so sorry for your losses. I'm keeping my FX for you to have your rainbow baby. 

Carybear: so sorry to hear. I can't imagine how hard that must be. 

Wannabe: I'm so sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Vicky! Sorry for all of your losses! What were the Results of your tests? All look fine? Why did your dr recommended aspirin? I ask because I have read so much that says aspirin really has no affect either way yet so many people are told to take it as a precautionary thing. I have been contemplating taking it with my next bfp just to see. 
There is so much mixed info out there for so many things. You hear success stories when someone took aspirin or had Accupuncture or took Vit d (etc). Any test I have had comes back normal and I feel less and less like there will be an exact answer for what will work for me. I'm sure so many feel the same way. 
Anyways, just wanted to say welcome!:hi:


----------



## Vicky_92

Oh sorry I copied and pasted a bit from another thread so I didn't have to write it all out again lol. The test results all came back normal. Well... The doctor didn't say for me to take aspirin but I kind of... begged haha. I was like either give me something or sterilise me I just wanted something changed for me to have some hope of having a successful pregnancy. I know it might not make any difference but I just wanted something. It would be brilliant if there was just a magic pill eh? Thank you :) xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Carybear said:


> Ready... So sorry for the announcements. Both my nephew's wife and my niece are expecting. I'm pretty sure my nephew's wife got pregnant on the honeymoon or shortly thereafter... Sigh!!!
> 
> Trying... I've Never had the discharge right after AF. I usually have it right before AF. I've had a little bit of cramping off and on too... But AF has been over for a couple of days. Today I noticed a tiny amount of EWCM... What??? on cd6??? Guess we will get busy and see what happens.
> 
> I've been so exhausted lately. After only being up for a few hours I'm ready to go back to bed. I'm thinking to make a DR's appt and see if I'm low in B12 or something...
> 
> My niece didn't send me an invitation to her baby shower. (I wouldn't have gone anyway as I live 14 hours away) BUT... It hurt a little. I've only ever showed excitement for her. I may have cried alone, but never where she could hear of it. I know that she feels bad because of my two MC's but I don't think she realizes how it hurts to be excluded too. I went ahead and bought a gift and a book for her anyway. I mean who doesn't love an excuse to buy adorable little baby girl clothes

Hi Cary
That is very strange. I wish I could offer some insight. F your getting some EWCM I would def BD incase so you have all bases covered :thumbup: 
Maybe the exhaustion is due to a lack of something? Definatley worth getting checked out. 
So sorry to hear that you didn't get an invite to the shower. In a sense that is worse. At least if you get invited you can make the choice about whether to go or not. Shopping for little clothes etc is lovely. I still love bying for my friends babies and my nephew. No matter how heartbroken I am about my losses


----------



## Trying4first1

ReadynWaiting said:


> Trying-When I saw the specialist in Jan I left feeling disappointed and more convinced to direct my own care. I think a lot of those clinics go straight for the kill (drugs and Ivf) rather than getting to the root of the problem and fixing things. It's absolute bullshit that it takes longer to get of after each mc. I have been of 6 times in a year...no problem getting pregnant just staying of but I don't believe that has anything to do with the miscarriages.
> My decision to see a naturopath was driven by wanting my body to do things on its own. I believe once it's balanced I will sustain a pregnancy. I have 2 children and know my body is capable. I am older but I think that is only a small factor.
> Cary-I'm sorry your niece made the decision she did but goon on you for still getting the baby something. I'm sure her decision was based more on geography than anything. I wouldn't expect anyone to drive all day long for a shower.

Hi ready. I can see where you are coming from. I find these treatments so harsh sounding. I really want to avoid that route. I am sticking to my extra vitimins and will take the asprin and will hope that the extra reassurance scans will lower my stress levels. 
I agree it is total rubbish about it taking longer to conceive. Wow 6 times in a year!! You are very fertile. I am averagely fertile. Managed to get pregnant 3 times in 17 months but had a few gaps and one time it took a while to conceive again (very frustrating). 
I think our bodies do need the chance to do things on their own. If you have had children before you know your body is capable :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Vicky welcome :flower: the more the merrier! 
I replied to you just now on the MC thread. We are in the same boat. 
That's good that you fall pregnant v quickly. Sadly I don't in general but I am averagely fertile so expecting it to take a little while. I never get pregnant first try. However I did on cycle 3 once :thumbup: 
Hopefully your AF arrives soon so you can begin TTC


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Trying-my super fertility is just this year. When ttc dd (I had 2 mc prior) it took about 4 months to get pg each time. This time ttc it was 13 months before we had our bfp and then all of a sudden each time we tried we got pg. 2 times I couldn't figure how we did get pg when we literally did it once about 6 days pre ov and 7 days pre ov. My Dh was questioning me like I dtd with someone else because we were hardly doing anything lol.


----------



## Vicky_92

AF arrived so back to TTC again. FX for our rainbows


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Everything crossed!


----------



## Trying4first1

Ready that is amazing. i sometimes think that having a baby helps as most of my friends seem to have found ttc their next babies much quicker. However on the other hand I have had a couple struggle second time around. 
It is definalty all down to luck too. I said to DH is like rolling the dice each month and eventually we will get the winning number. 
I do wish we fell pregnant quicker. I hear of all these women getting a BFP straight after a MC but my body seems to be lazy :haha:


----------



## Trying4first1

Good luck Vicky. Hopefully my AF be here soon. Feeling. Crampy now as I type. Come on AF!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm hoping I'll catch one good egg one of these times. I'm on a slight break until my next cycle and then we will start ttc again. I went to a mini fertility retreat today run by my reflexologist (she is also a doula) which was amazing. We started with a release (had a good cry), sharing our journey, then yoga, visualization, affirmations, mala making and ended with goddess cards. All of this resonates with me so it was just amazing. She sent us home with some herbal tea (uterine tonic), herbal bath infusion, a few crystals and affirmation cards. I feel like everything is starting to align and the timing will be perfect to make our rainbow. 
We will all be ovulating under a new moon when growth is at its highest. Good things are coming our way ladies!


----------



## Trying4first1

Ready I hope you are right :thumbup: there are lots of positive vibes coming from you, so it seems as if things should start to fall into place now. 
I still havnt got AF on CD34. Im not used to long cycles. I was 28 days on the dot before my last MC. Really hope these cycles sort themselves out as I'm loosing precious ttc time


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Trying-after my loss in the fall I waited weeks for my cycle to start and it wasn't. After 5 weeks I started reading how to bring it on. I don't like meds or intrusive measures so I came across natural ways to induce it. I was doubling up on Vit C and drinking apple cider vinegar. My period started a few days after.


----------



## Trying4first1

Oh never heard of the Vit C thing. Will have a read up on that. I think I have some Vit C in my medicine bag. 
My first cycle post MC took 5 weeks. This is my second cycle and it's now been 5 weeks and nothing. I don't think I ovulated which may be causing this long cycle?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I was thinking this was your 1st cycle since mc. This may still work to bring it on. Sorry it's taking so long to show. There is nothing more frustrating than your body not doing what it should.


----------



## wannabemummyb

My af post 4th mc took about 12weeks to turn up. Still waiting on my second - it's been about 8 weeks! :( my body normally takes a while to recover from any hormonal changes probably due to the PCOS & thyroid!! It just makes the journey post mc harder because you feel like your losing more precious ttc time! 

I've started having some counselling - had two sessions and we have started off talking about the mcs but also childhood etc. Not sure if it's helping or not


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi wannabemummyb. 
So sorry you are also in this boat. I guess our bodies just need a bit of time to sort themselves out. I am normally very regular so things are way off track at the moment. I don't think I even ovulated this month, hence the long cycle maybe. 
I know what you mean about loosing ttc time. It's so frustrating. 

I had counselling after my second loss in the form of CBT. I'm not convinced it did much but I went along with it. I can feel my depression coming back again and I am not my usual self since suffering from RPL. But I am trying my best to get through it all. I am rejoining the gym and keeping my weight down as a focus. I lost 23ibs before becoming pregnant and I don't want to put it back on.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hate that anyone has to experience loss. I started going to a pregnancy and infant loss support group last month and it has been helping. We talk about our stories, cry and have people to connect with. It's helping but it is showing me how much I haven't dealt with my losses.


----------



## Trying4first1

That sounds like a great help ready. Sadly I can't seem to find anything like that here. There just doenst seem to be anything around. I wish there was. 
I worry that I have not dealt with things right. At the time I think of the physical process and things in practical terms. It seems to hit me a couple of months later. Last time I had an awful breakdown about 2-3 months after our loss. It was horrendous. I'm am so scared of it happening again. I feel so low some days. DH has noticed that something is up and he is cuddling me lots. I just keep telling him that I have a headache, which should be believable as I always get them. I don't feel I can talk to him. After the MC I spoke about it lots and he told me that he doesn't want to hear about it anymore. He can't talk about things over and over. He does the in denial approach. 
I feel I can't talk to my own husband. It's awful. We are both such a close couple and more so since all of this, but we grieve in different ways.


----------



## Trying4first1

Ps. AF has finally arrived. Was just very light almost spotting yesterday. Very heavy flow today. Last months AF was very light so I am guessing my body is having alot to clear out


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Trying I'm sorry you have no one to talk about. Please feel free to talk to me on here or pm if it's easier. I understand completely how you feel. I don't really talk to my Dh either as he thinks I'm just obsessing about stuff or shuts me down if I start to get upset. 
Things that have really helped me is reading and planning out the care I want. I have made connections with great practitioners but it has been a year in the making. I feel like time is running out for me as I turned 38 in Feb. I've always said that I didn't want to be 40 having a baby but it's looks more and more like that is going to be what happens. I also have a plan to go to Vegas for my 40th so I may have a baby strapped to me as I do go. I'm trying to clear out the emotional and mental blocks that I have set up over the course of the last 2 years. 
My naturopath is trying to get my periods longer (used to only be a day or two) and now they are great with a good flow and colour. I hope for you this month is a good clean out and your rainbow is close.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you ready. I appreciate that. Same to you too. It's great to speak on here with other ladies who understand all of the crazy emotions that come with RPL. 
I think my DH also thinks that I become obsessed (I do if I'm honest) and it drives him crazy.i think he hates seeing me upset too and he knows there is nothing he can do to take the pain away. 
I too have done so much reading. I read prof Regans book was was very insightful. 
Ahhhh a baby strapped to you in Vegas would be super cute &#128522; Don't worry about your age at all. My mum had my brother at 42 and all went well. I think you will have your rainbow by then for sure! 
Good that your periods are now much better. That is a good sign. Our periods are important for our fertility. I believe my body is slowly preparing itself again. This AF is clearing out any lining that would not be good for a pregnancy and my body is going to create a new lining perfect for a rainbow. 
Really hope we both get there soon. It needs to be our turn now :thumbup:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Trying4first1 said:


> That sounds like a great help ready. Sadly I can't seem to find anything like that here. There just doenst seem to be anything around. I wish there was.
> I worry that I have not dealt with things right. At the time I think of the physical process and things in practical terms. It seems to hit me a couple of months later. Last time I had an awful breakdown about 2-3 months after our loss. It was horrendous. I'm am so scared of it happening again. I feel so low some days. DH has noticed that something is up and he is cuddling me lots. I just keep telling him that I have a headache, which should be believable as I always get them. I don't feel I can talk to him. After the MC I spoke about it lots and he told me that he doesn't want to hear about it anymore. He can't talk about things over and over. He does the in denial approach.
> I feel I can't talk to my own husband. It's awful. We are both such a close couple and more so since all of this, but we grieve in different ways.

I feel exactly the same apart from the breakdown a few months later - I cry initially, then focus on dealing with the mechanic of it (I bleed really heavily each time) then carry on with life going back to work a day or so later. A few months later I start to feel dispear but just carry on and bury the emotions. Hence my need to see a counsellor as I'm starting to feel that I can't cope.

As for not being able to talk to your husband - yep that too! Men find it much easier, IMO to get over it and I think that's for a couple of reasons 1) they don't have to go through the physical and hormonal side of pregnancy and the subsequent loss 2) they don't blame themselves for the mc because ultimately it's not their body that betrayed them again and again! I'm not saying that in reality we are to blame but to me it sure feels like it!

Apparently the counselling is helping me get in touch with my feelings lol


----------



## TTC74

I'm sorry to just barge into your forum. I've actually suffered two losses. One was ectopic. One was a MMC at 9 weeks due to lack of development and heartbeat. I thought you ladies might be able to answer a question for me. Does anyone know when they start metformin for loss prevention? The Dr wants to test me to see if I'll be a good candidate, and I just want to know more just in case.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ttc! We have crossed paths a few times on here. I personally have no experience with metformin but have done Lots of reading. Do you have pcos or why does he dr want you to be on metformin? My understanding is its used for cycle regulation, I didn't know it was used for loss prevention.


----------



## TTC74

He said that if I have an inflammatory issue that is causing losses, it can prevent that. So, in my case it wouldn't be for regulation.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

What kind of testing has he done?


----------



## TTC74

He was going to do some sort of testing for immunological inflammatory issues. I just haven't gotten it done yet. I'm going to call on Monday to schedule an appointment to get it done.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have several tests still to be done but have held off because it will be out of pocket plus working with my naturopath I'm trying to regulate my body. The last time I had blood taken it set me back a couple of weeks. If af comes this month I will get the tests done then. 
I'm feeling a little sad/wistful/jealous/impatient...the list goes on. I just feel like some people look at each other and they get pregnant. It's so frustrating! Even if we get a bfp its not going to have the excitement that it once did. I will not be able to enjoy anything. Just feeling like bitter Betty today!


----------



## TTC74

I know what you mean. I was thinking about that today. My 2nd anniversary is coming up and I thought how great it would be if I got a BFP before that. Then, it occurred to me that in truth it will just make me nervous as crazy. Happy but scared to death.


----------



## tcinks

Hi ladies. I've seen some of you around the boards these past few months, and it's hard that so many of us have to go through this.

I've just had my 3rd loss and am so discouraged. It feels like we'll never have a living child. :( My first loss October 2014 at 13 weeks, they don't know why but suspect the placenta implanted on a hematoma. Baby was perfectly healthy and alive right before it happened. That rocked our world so much, we never thought that would happen to us. We got pregnant again 4 months later, and felt good about things this time. At 20 weeks, they saw my cervix was weak. Like almost wide open with baby head down on it. They typically do a cerclage to sew it shut, but for some reason my doctor suggested another option (she was a specialist so we followed her instructions without question). A week later I delivered our baby girl. :( After that, we thought we should switch doctors. We didn't get pregnant again for 7 months, this past February. Unfortunately, there was lots of spotting and I just didn't feel right. I went to the doctor's last Thursday just for peace of mind. I should have been 9 weeks, but baby was still measuring 6 and didn't have a heartbeat. Crushed again. :(

So here we are. I don't know how long we'll wait, but nurse there said she only suggests waiting one for my cycle to even out and then we can decide when we're emotionally ready. They also set up an appointment for testing in 4 weeks. They want to test both our blood for things I can't remember now...and also map out my uterus and ovaries to see if there's a problem there (I have fibroids, but they don't necessarily think that's the problem). What's hard is that all the losses were different and at different stages, so it's hard to know where to even start. I mean we know for sure I have incompetent cervix, but otherwise...maybe just bad luck. :/

Anyway, thanks for letting me share my story. :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ttc-my fx'd that you get that bfp for your 2 yr anniversary. When you do I hope you can enjoy it as much as possible. 
Tcinks-we have chatted on another thread. I am so sorry for all of your losses. It's frustrating enough when your own body isn't cooperating but if your dr is making poor decisions that are resulting in losses I'm not sure how i would handle that. As for tests to be done if you have questions the ladies on the recurrent miscarriage thread are a wealth of info. Many have been through hell and back and have been tested out the wazoo.


----------



## TTC74

Is 6DPO too early for a triphasic shift? I know they usually say at least 7DPO.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ttc-I have seen people on here that have felt implantation as early as 4dpo which means they would have seen a shift at 5 or 6dpo. Anything is possible and textbook facts are based on an average which means there would be some before and after 7dpo. My fx'd for you!


----------



## TTC74

Can I get an opinion from you all? I tested yesterday and today. (I know I'm a mad woman). I got vvvvf 2nd line on both fmu tests (but not tests later in the day). You can see the tests here. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2386694-update-pink-no-2.html

Do you see the lines? Are they pink?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I do see them and for being so early they look great. I wouldn't worry about the ones later in the day as your hcg would still be so low. So exciting!!


----------



## TTC74

ReadynWaiting said:


> I do see them and for being so early they look great. I wouldn't worry about the ones later in the day as your hcg would still be so low. So exciting!!

Thank you. I really hope it is the start of a BFP. I'm ready for my rainbow baby. I had to induce my MMC the day after my birthday in December at 9 weeks. While nothing will ever make up for that, I'm ready for some good news. 

Also, I'm feeling really cruddy today with mild pelvic pinching and cramps, fatigue, etc. I'm praying that it's my LO burrowing in all nice and snug.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That all sounds like good things happening! I really hope it's your rainbow. I know how you feel. After so many losses I feel like it may never happen.


----------



## Sweetkat

Hello all. Sorry for all your losses and good luck in your ttc journeys. We are now again ttc following two losses (last one in early March). Both were around 8.5 weeks.

I don't have any known issues and my OH has low sperm morphology (6%). Wondering whether any of your OHs had sperm tests and what the outcome was.

I am supposed to ovulate any day now... So fingers crossed for this month.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry for your losses sweetkat! My Dh had his SA and it was normal. Is your oh taking any supplements? Do you by chance use a hot tub? I ask because a friend of mine after 3 yrs of ttc realized the sperm issue was due to her Dh using the hot tub.
Here is what I found https://sites.google.com/site/misca...oost-fertility/how-to-increase-male-fertility


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies I am so sorry I have been absent. Tried to put the whole ttc issue to the back of my mind for a bit as it was driving me insane. 
I'm not sure where we got to but I got my karyotyping results and all was normal. Nothing wrong with bubs so no idea why that pregnancy also ended. 
Today I think I am ovulating as got a positive OPK yesterday and today I am so crampy. Really hoping I actually ovulated this cycle as be good to get back to normal finally. I have temped this cycle just to keep an eye on things. Hoping to get a shift in next day or two. Me and DH not gone mad with the BD just every other day in fertile window as need to relax this time around. 
How is everyone doing!?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I totally understand how you feel. I feel like throwing in the towel and talked to Dh about it. He says he's good any way but I feel like there is pressure on me still. I want a different focus. 
When I got of with dd I had a very 'strong' ov where I felt it and was crampy. Fx'd this is your month.


----------



## TTC74

13 DPO BFN on a FRER. Also, my temp has dropped. Think I'm out for April.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry ttc! I hope next cycle is your month


----------



## Trying4first1

ReadynWaiting said:


> I totally understand how you feel. I feel like throwing in the towel and talked to Dh about it. He says he's good any way but I feel like there is pressure on me still. I want a different focus.
> When I got of with dd I had a very 'strong' ov where I felt it and was crampy. Fx'd this is your month.

Hi ready 
My DH is the same. He is feeling very relaxed about the whole thing now. So I am trying to be the same. 
I didn't have sex yesterday on my ovulation day as we were both not in the mood. We have decided only to DTD when we feel like it as we no longer want to have sex because an ovulation test says so. 
We had sex 3 days before ovulation and the day before ovulation. If that's not enough then so be it. We are done with this whole BD on schedule. Most of the time it doesn't work anyway so I don't see why we have been knackering ourselves it. Seems silly. Every other day or at least two days in my window will be fine I'm sure :thumbup: 

Have you got any holidays booked? I have found that trips away have kept me focused and also having little things to look forward to like days out etc. 

Me and DH are now just going to see what happens over the next couple of years. We said that in two years time (after 4 years of trying) then we will look into other options if we can't get pregnant again or if we continue to miscarry


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We have a trailer which we will open in 2 weeks so I'm looking forward to that. I'm trying to make plans with family and friends so I have things to look forward to and focus on. My naturopath wants me to temp but I just can't. I spent a whole ur doing it and it did nothing but stress me out. I feel the same as you that I just want to chill and see what happens.


----------



## TTC74

CD1 - Right on time.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mine should be here tomorrow!


----------

